# harbor frieghts 5 lug spare tires? Anyone know the lug patte



## drider (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi all does anyone know the lug pattern on the harbor freight 5 lug spare tires for trailer? Specifically https://www.harborfreight.com/53-inch-x-12-inch-6-ply-rated-tire-with-5-lug-rim-92470.html I called the gentleman said they were busy but I need a spare since I'm going on a 350 mile fishing trip to the sierras and need a spare! I know my trailer wheels right now have a 2 5/8 lug pattern 5 lug. So if anyone knows please let me know thanks!


----------

